# Things dogs eat that they shouldn't



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

After reading Kristie's thread about why Allie died, I began wondering about how many close calls or other eating incidents have occurred. What things has your dog eaten that it shouldn't have?

I had a friend's dog actually "lick" a diamond stud earring out of my pierced ear. As the friend was getting ready to leave to go on a week long camping trip, I figured the earring was gone for good. On their return home, they stopped by and presented me with the earring...all cleaned and disinfected after being spotted in the dog's stool!

Vicky


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

Our malamute,Tundra,chewed up a squeaky toy Santa Clause.You know when things get quiet to go check why it was quiet all of the sudden.She had pieces all around.Later,about a week or so,and a good thing I was home,she bloated.I got her the vet,emergency surgery found Santas' hat had plugged the exit to her stomach.She almost didn't make it.Otter ate two of my wifes' socks and threw them up when he was about a year old.We never saw him do it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

Fishing line, fishing line and fishing line. Man, I'm pissed... I can't even tell you. Thanks for the sweet message, btw.  Will holler at you shortly.

Other things...

Rocks (common)
Pieces of towels, blankets, toys
Plastic bags
Nails

We had one dog we were training that had the dog equivalent of "pica" (the thing where babies and kids pick things up and swallow them and you never know it until they have to dig them out).

This dog had eaten nails (no idea where he got them), plastic bags (no idea where he got them), pieces of rubber and I forget what else... 

Another client dog chewed up a kuranda dog bed and ate pieces of it, plus pieces of a sheet and I forget what else.

Once we see them chewing, we pull out anything chewable... And offer them stuff that won't get destroyed and in their gut.

Allie was the LAST dog that ever ate anything like that. You just never know. I would have never worried about watching her like a hawk like I would the client dog that ate all kinds of stuff...

-K


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Flash always liked to eat paper money - one time there was a $10 turd in the back yard - told the nieghbor kid he could have the $10 if he wanted it - he didn't!  

FOM


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh yeah - to add to the fishing line - fishing hooks that may often be on the end of the fishing line!! 

FOM


----------



## Shells Bells (Jun 2, 2003)

My new Pup Daisy just had a rubber bouncy ball removed from her intestine after a week of illness (she never did show any abdominal pain because the ball was small enough)... ...Her other favorite is.... ...My wife's underwear!!!!! (She doesn't touch mine ;-)....

Steve


----------



## Pasquatch (Jun 1, 2004)

I have had boarding dogs "present" us with many items .....sometimes days after they came in. 
I had a Shepard pass the tape part of a cassette tape(all one piece ). 

Lots and lots of socks. 

I had a Samoyed poop out $50 in 10's and 20's.........I actually put on rubber gloves and washed it off and gave it back to the lady. 

Little green plastic army men that looked like they had been through a bad battle.


----------



## Terry Thomas (Jun 27, 2005)

A long long time ago when my kids were young there was a toy called a wall walker. Sort of a football shaped multi leafed sticky plastic thing you put on a wall and it slowly walked down leaf by leaf. When my son said to my Lab "Cajun, look" Cajun just stuck out his tongue caught it and swallowed it before anyone could react. As with most things, it to eventually passed.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Sewing needle - We'll always owe Mary Tatum big time for that recovery. Dog titled the following weekend.

Corn cob - very common and very dangerous, just the wrong size and they don't digest. Ours didn't get it out of the trash but I'm told they often do, they like the butter)

$100 bill. Watched the dog for days to reclaim it. He wouldn't pass it though; it was counterfit. (That's an old one, but the perfect opportunity).

ml


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

FOM said:


> Flash always liked to eat paper money - one time there was a $10 turd in the back yard - told the nieghbor kid he could have the $10 if he wanted it - he didn't!
> 
> FOM


Man that could get expensive...

/Paul


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

Chessie ate a fish hook with the leader.

Have had gloves, furniture cushions, a straw hat, a bread bag and an Igloo cooler on the back of my truck all eaten.

Bruce almost lost Decks from a superbounce ball, I remember.

Friend had a dog who would eat rocks, and anything he could get a hold of - had to muzzle the dog when airing.

My Schipperkes were very fond of antique cherry and mahogany furniture. The male also ate the strings of pearls off the Christmas tree. Was cute when those came out. . . 

Luckily everyone made out OK.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

A razor, blade, handle and all and a 45 record


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Friends Berner just now recovering from corn cob. Plug the intestine. They also found a few rocks in the stomach but feel they are small enough to pass on their own. 

Another friends Chessy constanty ate sponges, she had to count sponges in the house everyday, it even one was missing the out came the table salt and let the vomiting begin.


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Pasquatch said:


> Little green plastic army men that looked like they had been through a bad battle.


I laughed hard at this one - it shouldn't be funny but it is the way it is worded...


----------



## anassar11 (Oct 5, 2007)

7 month old lab ate a piece of army canvas. We had 6 different diagnosises in four weeks. I still dont know how we kept him alive that long. Finally a vet decided to go with his gut feeling and operate. He just knew that it was some type of obstruction in his intestines. The army canvas didn't show up on the x-rays. He pumped my lab with fluids and just hoped he would make it through the surgery. Well after he told me that my dogs intestines were like mesh and that he would have died within hours if he wouldn't have operated. 8 inches of intestines were cut out and sewed back together. Believe it or not my dog survived and is very healthy now. He had no drive and wouldnt retrieve until a year after the incident. Started back at the basics when he was over 1 1/2 years old, and I think we will have some fun times together both hunting and at HTs.


----------



## pistol (Mar 24, 2004)

last week my 13 yr. old male chewed off a downspout on my metal gutters. the ends of it were mangled. a few years ago a female of mine almost died. to make a long story short she had 43 pieces of water hose in her intestines. only cost $3500 to fix that problem!!!
________
Toyota Corolla E20


----------



## LabsNGoldens (Mar 8, 2007)

Small bouncy ball and socks...lots of socks.

The bouncy ball was a bad one, he showed no signs of abdominal pain, started throwing up alot and hauled him to the vet...kept him in the vet 3 days...he finally passed it.

scary.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

FOM said:


> Flash always liked to eat paper money - one time there was a $10 turd in the back yard - told the nieghbor kid he could have the $10 if he wanted it - he didn't!
> 
> FOM


I had a client whose poodle chewed up $3000 in money they had just collected at the little league field they managed... during signups...

They had to take it all, tape back together what they could and bring it to the bank to be changed out. I think they still lost several hundred dollars.

Can you imagine? At least he didn't eat all $3000!!!

-K


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

The back out of my bathrobe..... most of the night at the emergency vet and two sets of x-rays, and they said it still could still cause an obstruction. I had thought most of it was thrown up. The same dog got nauseated again, and I had to pull a towel most of the way out of his stomach... caught it as he was about to take the last swallow. .... 

I had a cocker spaniel eat a dive watch... he was good to at least 300 feet...


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Rocks,gloves,shoes,SOS pad,sponges,wood, and the famous $1000 sock (one dog ate a sock that didn't pass and lodged right at the stomach and intestine, she's ate them before and they have passed. Most of the time we have caught her in the act if they do swallow it and it won't do any harm coming back out we'll give them a good swig of hydrogen peroxide they will puke it up within a minute or 2. wouldn't give the H2O2 with something like a needdle of razor or anything like that. Jim


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

#1 METZ Grizzled Brown Saddle Hackle.
Brand new!
Unopened
Lifetime supply of #20 Adams!

Not toxic to the dog.,,, However -------

Gooser


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Under the 'he isn't a dog but thinks he is' category...Gus The Horse has eaten a riding glove, demolished a sweater, part of a garden hose, and most recently, a half a tub of peppermints still in their plastic wrappers.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Our very first family lab decided that a tin of sardines looked good! There was only a little bit of label left and the smell to even know what was missing. Kept a close eye on her and everything passed! Man those stomach acids must be something!!


----------



## Tsangster (Dec 20, 2005)

Went to put away leftovers from a Sunday evening pot roast and found an empty cutting board (well back) on the kitchen counter and a little black dog licking his lips. If I'd caught him in the act it may have been life threatening.


----------



## CHMHFCR (Feb 2, 2004)

Flat Coats are notorious for snarfing anything in their path. Our Misty has had TWO obstruction surgeries, it is amazing that she has any intestines left. I have gotten to where I know the telltale signs: Walking on tip toes with an arched back, won't eat or hold down food or water (and in our case, this is major because every one of our dogs is a vacuum for food), a pityful look that goes beyond feeling ill.

I have to be extremely careful with stuffed animals with squeakers in them because some of our dogs will destroy the toy in order to find the squeaker, sort of like looking through a box of Cracker Jacks for the prize.

You may think the dog will pass what looks like minimal amount of stuffing, but trust me, it is very seldom that it passes. Our Vets should name a wing after us for as much money as I have spent there on obstruction surgeries.


----------



## Bill Watson (Jul 13, 2005)

Years ago one of our females, about one month pregnant, had a little thin rubber fish, about 5 inches long, 1 inch wide and 4 inches high that she was playing with. I took it away from her. It was very flexible and collapsible too. She immediately found another one, which I took, then another which she swallowed before I could get to her.

Quick call to our very available Vet, "Tom, what do we need to do?" Can't operate due to pregnancy! Take a 20cc syringe of peroxide and squirt it down her throat, weight 10 minutes and if she has not thrown it up, repeat. Same instructions in no fish returned after second application. FINALLY AFTER THIRTY cc of H2O2 and thirty minutes here comes the fish. We got rid of ALL like dog chewies after that.

One of my friends has had three different surgeries to remove golf balls and one lost a barbecue mit due to inattention to his his cooking.

I pulled about 3 feet of plastic sheeting from a bird dogs butt along time ago. Didn't think it would ever end!!! Bill
________
Hurt from zoloft


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

My spaniel ate a entire Preventic flea/tick collar several years ago. Bloated stomach and very ill when I arrived home from work. Animal emergency trip and xray showed it was still in the stomach, so a shot to cause vomiting produced all the pieces of the collar and charcoal given to counteract the chemical amitraz. I haven't used a flea/tick collar since.

My friend who purchased a Lab pup from me became very ill at just under a year old. I kept telling her to get him to the vet, however, she waited a couple of days and finally heeded my advice with a return trip to the vet for an x-ray after the first diagnosis of gastroenteritis. The dog ate a stuff toy which had been part of a $4.00 happy meal and her son had left on the floor...$1100 surgery...4-1/2" toy removed in whole from small intestine. This is not the toy but an exact duplicate. Good outcome fortunately.


----------



## FetchExpress (May 31, 2006)

Here is my list for abdominal surgeries!

yellow lab ate underwear
choc lab ate leaves and duct tape (filled a gallon bowl with contents)
black lab ate a spoon
choc lab ate a "hoofie"

But my winner for eating things NEVER had to have surgery
Rotty ate: day planner that had all W-2's and pertinant tax info in it
A VCR ( he ate the cord and a then a corner that was metal)
He ate a futon (one arm and leg gone in about an hour)
Ate arm rest off of truck
Pulled down a whole rose bush in back yard
So many toys I can't list them all
he ate most of a saddle (including the tree)

I came home from driving carriage in downtown SLC at about 2 AM. It was the busy xmas season. I was working 2 jobs basically from 8 AM to 2 AM and then getting up and doing all again. It was payday at both jobs. I had my regular job check in my billfold as well as about $2200 in cash. 

My routine was to walk in the door and start stripping down as I headed to bed. My wallet was in right rear pocket of my jeans. The next morning I woke up and could see little pieces of something on the floor. Without my glasses I couldnt figure out what it was. Some was soft and others were sharp. When I got my glasses I began to see pieces of money and credit cards, IDS, etc. I still was slow as to what had happened (to many hours of work). Finally I figured it out! He had ate the whole wallet! There was nothing left bigger than a 1/2 square. I was panicked! I called my vet she said if I could find the serial numbers of any bills that the bank would deal with it! She also said that money would pass through his system in about 24 hours. I spent the next 3 hours crawling around looking for serial numbers. I had 3 baggies, one for wallet pieces, one for credit cards and ids, and one for cash pieces. Finally I had everything gathered up and off to the bank I went. When I arrived at the bank it was slow and I announced who needs a laugh. The manager who knew me said he did. I pulled out the first baggie and said this was the wallet, pulled the second baggie and said this was the id and credit cards in wallet, and pulled out the third one and said this was the money in the wallet. He exclaimed "what happen did this get into a shedder at work?" I said no my rottweiler ate it. I got enough pieces to cover $2180. I debated looking for the last $20........but just couldnt make myself do that!
This dog NEVER had an obstruction surgery...let one of my labs try this and $1500 ..geesh


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Our Chessie was a chewer. He could distruct any toy (including the "indestructible") in about 5 minutes. He was a sock eater as well and also thought that it was a great idea to eat our rain gauge. Tennis Balls were easy to take apart for him and I think I remember something about a bean bag chair...little styrofoam balls all over the place...

Carrie


----------



## coach (Oct 29, 2007)

No surgeries yet but Major will eat just about anything.
He has eaten rocks. pieces of sticks, we came home one day and he had eaten part of the remote control, luckily no batteries were injested. He will even eat the plastic off of his water bucket.


----------



## browndog49768 (Feb 25, 2004)

Rat poison, were killing rats that were under the neighbors barn right next to the kennels and one of the rats drug a piece out into the grass before it died, fortunately for us spotted the dog eating the poison and got her to the vet ASAP and she is still with us. but those were some expensive fleas and rats to get rid of when you ad the vet bill on top of all the poison and flea stuff


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

My labs didn't eat this, but my bichons did. Sidewalk chalk that the neighbor kids threw at them. Didn't hurt them, but things in the yard were colorful for a week. A long talk with their Momma put a stop to the items tossed into my backyard.

lesa c


----------



## Dick Sheldon (Jul 14, 2006)

Pot holder. Not once but twice. Looked just like a big one when I picked it up in the yard. I got lucky, not once but twice.


----------



## Sandra (Nov 1, 2007)

Know how a dog has something, and when they see you coming after them they swallow it so you won't take it away? Wondered what it was 'til she threw it up...it was a TREBLE HOOK! Fortunately, no damage going down OR back up. VERY scary.


----------



## okvet (Jun 20, 2006)

$20,000 diamond wedding ring. I've removed this ring twice from the gut of this dog.

My favorite was a Victoria Secret's thong. After removing the thong out of the dogs intestines I walk into the waiting room and ask the young lady if these are hers? She turned about 10 different shades of red.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Chore glove with thinsulate lining. One dog stold it and ran, then dropped it, another picked it up and ran, and a third shredded it. I found pieces. Later I saw 3 young dogs playing tug of war with something dark and I went out and then couldn't find the object. The next morning one was showing signs of an obstruction. After surgery, and I got a picture of the intestines, they described what they took out. I said did it look like a glove? Sure enough. If it smells like dog food, it must be food, and he won the tug of war and gulped it right down but love the wallet and thong story.


----------



## louisianadukdog (Mar 22, 2006)

Bullfrog gutts. My girl never really got into anything other than cat poop in the yard, but after a frogging trip I cleaned the Bullfrogs and before I could have a chance to throw them, she got in to the bucket and went to town. Made her violently ill but she ended up OK. Funny thing is she never got into any other "gutts" before. Clean ducks around her all the time...she's never gotten into them. Fish gutts...never. I don't know what it was with the Frog gutts.


----------



## Jim Wetzler (Jul 16, 2007)

My first golden poked a hole in a can of Iron City beer and then lapped up the contents.
Then figured, what the heck and ripped open the rest of the case, and proceeded to work on the rest of it.
I was able to find everything but one can, which I never did figure out where it went.
Jake kinda curled up in his kennel for several days, I guess hangovers effect them the same as us.

My 15 month blm Beau ate part of a quilt, 800.00 and alot of barium later he passed everything.
He also trashed the house one evening, eating some potpurri and a bunch of my wife's stuff.
didn't touch anything of mine.He passed everything, after visiting Karen the vet and helping to make a deposit on her 2008 lexus (which she doesn't have, but If my dogs continue to eat stuff will probably pay cash for).
He also tries to tear up and eat the blanket in his kennel, hopefully he"ll grow from that stage before we have to make another payment.
We also have a wing at the vet in our honor.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

OKVET ....
Sounds like the owner of the "diamond" dog needs to work on the training of the ring owner!!!


----------



## Rich Schultheis (Aug 12, 2006)

i've got a browser as well, funniest thing he downed so far was a copy of the akc HT rule book. Tell me that's not ironic.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

My Gordon setter scared up a " western toad " . She got it as far as about the back of her tongue and spit it out with force , then she produced lots and lots of almost shaving cream thick foam . She was licking dirt and trees to try to get the taste off her tongue . She kept looking to me for help but I couldnt stop laughing .


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Let see, my first dog, Lance, likes chewing my prescription glasses 3x for $300 a piece that $900.00. Good thing I would wake-up before he could swallow pieces of it.

My second dog, Toothpick, eats cow pies. Thanks Lainee for teaching him that habit.  It took me a month to get the bad breath out of his system. He also ate a bottle of redlin anti-inflamatory drugs. I had to pump 1/4 cup of hydrogen peroxide in him to induce vomiting and to get the drugs out of his system.

Angelo


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Angelo anything to help with a puppy being "normal"  So for Christmas I'll wrap a few up for Toothpick and you can put them under the tree for him  

And I didn't "teach" him anything - if anything, he figured since Bullet liked to roll in them, then they just might be yummy enough to eat.

"No Cow Pie Eating Here" Regards,

Lainee, Flash and Buttlet


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

My puppy Casey picked the top half of a dead snake and swallowed it whole before I could grab it. He gave it back the next day. No bad effects. He also retrieved a dead skunk and brought it to Carol Kacklemeyer. He got a new name Stinky that day.


----------



## FetchExpress (May 31, 2006)

Dang I am liking that namesake more and more !! If only he had retrieved a live skunk to Carol, I would have realllllllly been laughing then!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Had an Older dog a long time ago who ate Glass and it passed out okay after a few nights at the vets. A few years ago I had a female who ate nails and passed them out okay. Katie


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Just found this and thought I would bump it up since the cabin fever has gotten the best of everyone! My aunt's dog ate about 4 feet of vet wrap that was taken off her horse's leg wound. She never would have known except she had to pull it out the other end!


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Fireworks was the scariest for me. Dog was fine, but it was a weird thing to chew up and eat. Otherwise rocks, washrags, the usual....


----------



## TCFarmer (Feb 5, 2008)

I was working on my sister's heater in the basement. While talking to her on the phone, I heard the distinct noise of a dog eating. I grabbed the pup and looked down to see a box of D-Con. Went to the vet, and while we were checking what she had thrown up we found a 2" wood screw.


----------



## Colin Moody (Dec 16, 2008)

My roommate shot a large squirrel in our backyard and sat it on the picnic table, 2 seconds after he sat it down all i could see was half of a tail hanging out of my BLM's mouth, never even chewed it once just swallowed it whole. I called the vet right after it happened and he said to give it a few days and unless you see something abnormal, don't worry about it. He never had any problems. Besides the squirrel, he's ingested 3 phone chargers, the majority of a tv remote, and numerous dvd's and cases. He grew out of that phase fairly quickly but he was hell on wheels for awhile.


----------



## Montview (Dec 20, 2007)

I've worked in the veterinary field now since 1991 and there are contests every year in some of the journals for what people have seen dogs (or other critters, though mostly dogs) eat. Those are some of my favorite journals to browse through, for the entertainment factor, LOL. I saw some radiographs one time of a dog that had swallowed all of someone's daughter's Barbie doll heads... you could even see the little faces lined up in the intestinal tract on the radiographs. 

As far as personal experience, working on emergency shifts, we must have pulled at least 20 pairs of womens' panties out of dogs' intestines one year... and a bra for whatever reason. My favorite "icky" story though was a dog that came in for having a balloon hanging out of its butt. Turns out the dog had ingested a used condom (tied). Thankfully, it passed. I thought the owners were going to run out of the room with embarrassment, though. Gotta love dogs and their "exquisite" tastes... thank goodness cat poop doesn't generally cause blockages. Blech. :barf:


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Good grief People feed your bow wow's.:razz:Sue


----------



## torrey (May 15, 2008)

Montview said:


> As far as personal experience, working on emergency shifts, we must have pulled at least 20 pairs of womens' panties out of dogs' intestines one year...QUOTE]
> 
> 
> A friend of my dad has a 110 lb chocolate that likes to eat his wife's underwear. They never figured out how the dog was getting ahold of them. Turns out the cat likes to sit on top of their dresser and if the top drawer is left open she likes to try to grab things and pull them out.


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

Drive 400 mile to the derby . No clients dogs , just my 3 . New hotel ,dogs allowed in room.Knicks in the playoffs, have a cocktail with a Papa John's Pizza delivered to the room . My dogs all get a pizza crust , air them , go to bed for an early start.
Wake up to god awful stench . 2 dogs sleeping , my 4year BLM looking scared ,and well ,the rugs are soiled . Badly . 
Everyone on the truck , BLM squirting as he walks . Brown turning bloody . Then just Blood . Like from the artery .
Begin drive home to the vet . Dog is acting fine , no fever . Stop once an hour to air him. Less blood , acting fine . Stop to air one last time . No squirts ,no blood . He is fine . WTF . In the topper , there is a plastic bag , twisted and covered in bile . Dog ingested Papa John's Garlic dipping sauce out of the garbage ,bag and all .Vet was never sure which end of the dog passed the bag ......We didn't win the derby , but we sure were lucky .


----------



## 1elkaholic2 (Dec 19, 2008)

did you know surround sound speaker wire is good to eat? Belle thinks so.... at least she won't be able to get to by boat trailer. I can't tell you how many times I have had to rewire boat trailers. if its that good, maybe I should try some for a snack.?


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

My golden is a freak for stuff she isn't supposed to eat! She eats wood, chews on the plastic buckets, any metal she can find such as chainlink, I just saw last night that she is chewing the metal off the back door as well! Damn dog!


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Greti snatched a diamond stud earring off my ear and swallowed it while giving me a little kiss and a nibble. I called my vet and he didn't think it would be a good idea to force hydrogen peroxide on a 9-wk old pup until she puked, so I just waited and checked every pile. It took about 3 days and I had almost given up. I used the backyard hose to wash off the earring, then used a toothbrush/jewelry cleaner, and threw it in the jewelry box so I wouldn't know which one was which. I wore them yesterday and they looked marvelous!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Indy always swallowed knee high nylons as a puppy. We tried everything to keep them picked up and out of reach, but he would ALWAYS find one somehow. About 2 or 3 in the morning, we would hear this awful "Gackkkk, urp, choke sound, I'd panic, jump out of bed expecting to see him choking, and there would be the nylon, thoroughly slimed, laying on the rug in front of him. And he always seemed quite pleased about it.

So far there is nothing Scout won't try, but we generally get things away from him. As a young pup, when we took him camping, he ate rocks, (small gravel). How do pups ever make it to adulthood????


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

Just last night, I pulled the rear end of a sage rat (look like mini prairie dogs) out of 12 week old Envy's mouth. Her mom was likely the guilty party for allowing her to "find" it.... Mata is a real gopher/mouse hunter. Right after that (I gave both a peroxide treatment, btw, since I had another scare recently w/ poison... to make them "toss their cookies", just in case either had eaten the rest of it!), I took a rock out of her mouth.

This am, Envy came out of my closet carrying a knee high nylon sock.  I'm going to have to remember to close doors w/ this child! Anne

PS mother Mata stole a black pearl earring off a friend when she was a baby..... fortunately I caught it before swallowing!


----------



## fatguy (Dec 17, 2006)

well I have this special dog (Parker) blm he has eaten most the common items clothing, lawnchairs, grill covers a wood pile etc. one day I decide to go out and get a few marks and run into a bunch of guys with a water set up and the invite me to run it, Parker drinks a lot of the pond when doing marks so I always give him a minute to get rid of some water I now get ready to send him on a blind and he starts to throw up water and along with it a whole rabbit not a bunny but a full grown rabbit. I tried to cover it up with my foot but it was too late and the group had gathered around. this was 5 years ago, those guys have good memories too cause I hear plenty of rabbit jokes still


----------



## Dick Sheldon (Jul 14, 2006)

My yellow female will eat anything (poopcicles included). She once stole a bunch of bananas and left the peels. Another time she ate a pot holder. I found it in the yard while cleaning up. That must have hurt. I was really lucky it came out.


----------



## Jill Chalmers (Mar 9, 2008)

Well let's see, I have one golden that jumped and knocked a bottle of thryoid tablets out of my hand and managed to scarfe down 1/2 the bottle before I could get them picked up. That was a whole night sitting on the floor in the kitchen waiting for her to throw it all up.

And today, I am watching over my old guy who, on a good day is very happy eating stones, but at some point on the weekend managed to eat a bunch of string. The good news is that he managed to throw most of it up (very scarey) and we are now watching to make sure what little is left makes a hasty getaway. X-Rays show no obstruction so we're hoping it all passes naturally.


----------



## D&S Retrievers (Jul 2, 2008)

Harley at a 9x13 pan of brownies....not a crumb to be found. 
She also ate a small longaberger basket. That WAS the last basket she ate.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Several yrs ago a female pointer sucked a wool mitten right off of my 4 yr old daughters hand and swallowed it. I kept an eye on her for several days. She ate good and didn't seem to have any problem. All I ever saw in her stool was a few threads. I figured her stomach acid ate it up. 3 months,yes 3 months later I found a perfectly good(except brown and stinky) mitten laying in the kennel. I carried it on a shovel to the house and asked my 4 yr old daughter if she wanted her mitten back lol


----------



## bandcollector (Oct 9, 2003)

I got another taste of the "things they shouldn't eat" this weekend. Although this one was costly! 

Abby was laying on the dock while we were fishing Sunday morning. Normally she is staring down the water shaking when the bait splashes in the water wanting to retrieve. This time I had her lay behind the bench I was on to help keep her at bay. The nephews and I were catching a good number of Channel Cat. One of the nephews hollars HEY! My wife Debbie was just walking up behind me and finds her attached to a fishing pole. She hollars HELP and starts trying to pry her mouth open which was chomping away at the line. My first instinct was to grab my fingernail clippers to cut the line. By the time I turn around the line broke and down the hatch it went. I looked around on the ground and found nothing. THAT FAST! She had swallowed a 1/0 Eagle Claw and a stink bait tubie. Of course we were an hour from the emergency vet. Then I spend 3 hours at the clinic having her x-rayed. We decided against having the surgery done at the Emergency clinic and take her home and have our regular vet take care of the rest. They instructed us to feed her some cotton balls with peanut butter on them to hopefully wrap the hook. She chomped those down and later passed a tubie so we were hopeful the hook may pass on it's own. No hook presents through the next morning so off to our vet she goes. They X-ray her again and the hook had moved just a little but was still in her stomach. Then she's off to surgery to remove the hook. She's fine now and coming home today. They actually found another tubie, hook, leader, and the cotton in her at that time. She had ate another tubie without a hook that she passed and a second one with the hook.

I have plans to frame the $1000 dollar 1/0 Eagle Claw for a keepsake. 

*Moral of the story:* Be *VERY* careful with dogs around fishing gear and Labs like Sonny's dip bait. Mine will never be again! It was so easily preventable but of course I had to learn a very dangerous and very expensive lesson.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow! That's all I can say. Love the x-rays... Evil dog eating bait and hooks!!!! LOL I'm glad everything's out now. One minute everything is fine... next minute you're paying $1000 for something dumb your dog did!!!


----------



## Erin O'Brien (Mar 5, 2010)

My dog ate a sewing pin cushion. Had probably 50 pins in it and only ingested one. Tried to do scope but she had too much food in her stomach. Did daily x rays and 2 days later, no pin. Can't imagine why she did it, it was on top of a desk and not that easy to get to (or at least I thought). She didn't get left out of her kennel while no one was home for a very long time.


----------



## DSemple (Feb 16, 2008)

Passing peach stones makes my dog's knees shake


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

John Kelder said:


> Drive 400 mile to the derby . No clients dogs , just my 3 . New hotel ,dogs allowed in room.Knicks in the playoffs, have a cocktail with a Papa John's Pizza delivered to the room . My dogs all get a pizza crust , air them , go to bed for an early start.
> Wake up to god awful stench . 2 dogs sleeping , my 4year BLM looking scared ,and well ,the rugs are soiled . Badly .
> Everyone on the truck , BLM squirting as he walks . Brown turning bloody . Then just Blood . Like from the artery .
> Begin drive home to the vet . Dog is acting fine , no fever . Stop once an hour to air him. Less blood , acting fine . Stop to air one last time . No squirts ,no blood . He is fine . WTF . In the topper , there is a plastic bag , twisted and covered in bile . Dog ingested Papa John's Garlic dipping sauce out of the garbage ,bag and all .Vet was never sure which end of the dog passed the bag ......We didn't win the derby , but we sure were lucky .


John I hope you payed cash for the room and gave them a fake name


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

My female will eat anything one year she ate all the fake Styrofoam apples on the Christmas tree when we came home she had red dye all over her mouth another time she tried to swallow a light bulb but my wife got it out of her mouth in time.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

D&S Retrievers said:


> Harley at a 9x13 pan of brownies....not a crumb to be found.
> She also ate a small longaberger basket. That WAS the last basket she ate.


If I ever get the chance I'm guna feed my mother in laws longaberger baskets to my dogs


----------



## Susie Royer (Feb 4, 2005)

Chunk of red Kong removal...$2800 and we lost the pup the second time he went under the knife 

Water bottle plastic top removal...$1800

Pork grind mixed with bones removal (I was making sausage) $2500

Whole corn cob...$2900 and ten days later an additional $1300 for hernia surgery.

BTW I have learned to put my trash UP and out of reach ;-)


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Susie Royer said:


> Chunk of red Kong removal...$2800 and we lost the pup the second time he went under the knife
> 
> Water bottle plastic top removal...$1800
> 
> ...


Good grief you paid for the vet's office didn't you?!


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 15, 2009)

poop,rabbit poop and more poop


----------



## Shields (Jun 2, 2010)

My pup decided to eat a pack of Trident gum out of my fiance's purse. We thought nothing of it, preferring the fresh mint smell over cat poop smell anyday. When we met with our neighbor (who happened to be a vet), she told us about Xylitol and how toxic it was. 400 dollars and an overnight visit at the emergency vet......


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

My cousins Huskey would eat his socks. The first time it happened he did'n know about it until the dog came running by with part of the sock hanging out of it's butt.


----------



## MarkinMissouri (Aug 29, 2010)

add a two pound package of raw chicken left out on the counter to thaw. Came home to start dinner, couldn't find the chicken. Looked at dog's stomach...found chicken


----------



## beezleydogs (Jun 6, 2009)

Neighbor's kids once fed my BLM a corn cob...real nice, 8 inch 'zipper' installed in dogs belly, short section of intestine removed (along with corn cob), and a resectioned bowel, all was well again...


----------



## PhilBernardi (Jul 17, 2010)

Plastic bags

After spending $2,500 for emergency surgery to have two holes in my lab's small intestine to pull one out, I'm pretty sure plastic bags and dogs don't go together.


----------



## MarkinMissouri (Aug 29, 2010)

Once got into my daughter's "Polly Pockets". Poop looked like somebody had poured out a bag of skittles on the ground. Especially disconcerting when I had no idea to expect such a colorful display.


----------

